# head stalls for goats



## bj taylor (Sep 4, 2013)

I see pictures y'all have of stands that allow the goat to put it's head through, you have feed or something as goodie & lock the head in place.  don't you have to worry about the goat stepping sideways & stepping off the platform & injuring it's neck or worse?  
i'm trying to figure out how to build a restraining system so I can treat them as needed including trimming their hooves.  Also, of course my goats go through the little bit of grain I give them as goody for distraction very quickly- then what?  I feel I can't give very much grain or i'll have other problems, so what do you give them to keep them distracted?
thanks; bj


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Sep 5, 2013)

First, I don't worry about them falling off. When mine do it's only one leg and never anything close to serious happens. These can also be called milking stands. After the grain mine just get to stand there and wait. Mine one doe is fine with that. The other not so much. She throws fits and just lays down so I can't do anything. Then it's a battle to keep her standing . Look online for plans. You should be able to find some.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Sep 5, 2013)

Fiasco farm has a very easy to follow plan to build a milking stand. I use mine for trimming, giving shots, milking,everything. I've never had anyone fall off. But if are concerned with that you can always put it against  a wall on one side or add remove able rails.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Sep 5, 2013)

I used teh plans from Fiasco Farm

http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 5, 2013)

We put alfalfa hay up there and they munch away while we do hooves, shave feet, treat etc. We do all our exams on the stanchion too. Saves the back! We built ours but ONE DAY! I will buy a heavy duty fold down one!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 5, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I used teh plans from Fiasco Farm
> 
> http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html


We built this one too.  We give some grain, alfalfa pellets etc.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 5, 2013)

This seems like a given, but be sure the area that the goats stand on is made from something that their hooves won't slip on.  We purchased a milking stand for our Nigerians and the stand area is made out of a sheet of wood so slick the goats loose their footing if someone isn't there to support them from the side.  Of course, we didn't realize that until we had them on it for hoof trimming.  We're thinking of tacking sandpaper or something with a little traction to the wood, so we don't have any falling goats.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 5, 2013)

HoneyDreameMomma said:
			
		

> We're thinking of tacking sandpaper or something with a little traction to the wood, so we don't have any falling goats.


They make a "no-slip" paint that has a grit in it, you can get it at most large hardware or home improvement stores.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Sep 5, 2013)

HoneyDreameMomma said:
			
		

> This seems like a given, but be sure the area that the goats stand on is made from something that their hooves won't slip on.  We purchased a milking stand for our Nigerians and the stand area is made out of a sheet of wood so slick the goats loose their footing if someone isn't there to support them from the side.  Of course, we didn't realize that until we had them on it for hoof trimming.  We're thinking of tacking sandpaper or something with a little traction to the wood, so we don't have any falling goats.


I purchased some rubber matting material from Menards for like $0.87 a ft and stapled it on.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 5, 2013)

We've used left over roofing shingles - gives great traction!


----------



## bj taylor (Sep 5, 2013)

I copied the fiasco farms plans.  not sure how much to donate to their site like they ask.
shingles is a good idea.  I have some left over I can use for them to stand on


----------



## Egg_Newton (Sep 6, 2013)

Remember, if you plan on using your stand for milking you are going to want to use something that you can clean and sanitize easily also. That's why I went with the rubber mat.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Sep 6, 2013)

I had pieces of stall mat (From when we did our horse stalls).  Very strong, hose it off, pour on bleach, nothing phases it.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 6, 2013)

Great suggestions, thanks!


----------



## bj taylor (Sep 7, 2013)

threeboyschicks, good pic.  thanks.  your goat has beautiful hooves.  I have never trimmed hooves before & mine need it.  it is in my forecast.


----------



## SillyChicken (Jan 2, 2014)

I picked up an anti-fatigue mat from HD.   it doesn't slide on the wood and it offers a slip resistant, comfy pad for them to stand on ... not so bad for me to sit on either  .  It's easy to hose/dry off and replace.

I looked at a bunch of different stand plans, and then just started building my own from a couple old pallets.   I also took measurements of my goats to make sure that I didn't have the neck opening too high, narrow, or the platform too short for the goats to stand comfortably.  (I will make a second one for trimming hooves/grooming of the buck to account for horns and his rutted out fat neck lol!). I also measured a good sitting height for myself so I would have the least amount of strain...  since I'm not getting any younger.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 2, 2014)

I also like how you painted it a pretty white!


----------



## animalmom (Jan 4, 2014)

Silly Chicken, what a fabulous idea to have a stand dedicated to the males and their larger necks.  I REALLY like your idea of making the stand work for both the comfort of the goat and you.  Both of those ideas are real "wow I could have had a V-8" moments!  Keep 
'em coming!


----------



## Seth (Jan 8, 2014)

The farm where I recently got two does from has an elevated platform so the farmer can STAND UP while they milk!  Fantastic.  They even have a small cut out in the side of the stand (about in the middle, length-wise) so you don't have to lean in as far.  I plan on building one this winter, I hope.  (I'll see if I can find a pic, but I'm not sure.)


----------

